# Inexpensive DTG printing services???



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of an online supplier of inexpensive DTG services?? I need a large (13x16") full-back logo on black, long sleeve T's. These will be resold to a local sporting goods outfitter.

I've done business with Colorado Timberline in the past, but they can't print full back larger than 12x14. Any ideas??


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

ContractDTG.com might work for you. I believe they have two shipping points, one in California and the other back east.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Kace,

It would probably be good for you to post what you consider to be inexpensive. You need to remember that printing white ink on a dtg is expensive and can be time consuming. 

You also need to account for mistakes (as they will happen). This is one of the benefits of working with Colorado Timberline as they are also the apparel manufacturer / distributor. They just go and pull another one from the stock. A contract printer is going to need some extra shirts in case mistakes occur.

Just things to consider. Good luck in your search.

Mark


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Kace,
> 
> It would probably be good for you to post what you consider to be inexpensive. You need to remember that printing white ink on a dtg is expensive and can be time consuming.
> 
> ...


 Just went to Colorado Timberlines website, could not find anywhere to contact them with questions. Do yo have to open a store in order to contact them?


----------



## NERDIOLOGY (Mar 5, 2012)

Im looking for a DTG Companies that can print on Tee shirts in the UK!
Is there any by chance? 

-----------------------------------
www.nerdiologyclothing.com


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

NERDIOLOGY said:


> Im looking for a DTG Companies that can print on Tee shirts in the UK!
> Is there any by chance?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> www.nerdiologyclothing.com


Email : [email protected]Stitch-Up.biz

Based in South Wales.
__________________
*John Cooper. Stitch-Up Creative*







011 44 7920 279793 *Skype: NeoFlexUK *(Add me)

(make sure you read the forum rules)

Use the Referral and Recommendation area of the forum to request information for printing services. I do know that John is very active on the forums and been very helpful.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

The guy that runs Shirttools is UK based I believe and uses Brother Machines try him


----------



## Digital Roots (May 16, 2011)

FreshInk out of Costa Mesa CA. does jumbo dtg printing 18x24 max size.

Here look them up!

Fresh Ink Screen Printing | Screen Printing the Orange County, Los Angeles and Riverside areas.


----------

